# Placa doble faz y soldadura simple con Altium.



## chompiras (Ene 18, 2008)

Estoy usando Altium Designer para diseñar una placa de circuito impreso. El problema es que en el lugar donde la quiero mandar a hacer no hacen agujeros through hole (metalizados). Lo que me ofrecieron es hacer la placa doble faz y que yo suelde en las vias para conectar ambas caras. Lo que no se como hacer en Altium es configurarlo para que todos los pads (donde se sueldan los componentes) sólo saque la pista por la capa de abajo, ya que si saca una pista por arriba, en los zócalos de integrados no tengo lugar para soldar el pin.

El único método que encontré es muy engorroso, consiste en crear mi propia librería de componentes (copiando del original) y agregando en cada pad un keepout en la capa superior. Con eso el Altium saca todas las pistas por abajo, pero con cada componente nuevo tengo que hacer esta tarea en forma manual.

¿Hay algún método automático para hacer esto?. Gracias.


----------



## JV (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola chompiras, en buenos aires hay muchos fabricantes de pcb que hacen metalizados, tienes alguna razon especial para usar ese fabricante?

Yo trabajo con DXP2002, supongo que es similar, si quieres cambiar los pad para que esten en una sola cara debes seleccionarlos a todos y cambiarlos de multilayer o top layer (o bottom layer).

Saludos..


----------



## chompiras (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias por responder. La razón para utilizar ese fabricante es el costo, al no ser metalizadas es mucho mas barato.

Con respecto a seleccionar los pad y hacerlos solamente en bottom layer ya lo probé. Si bien saca las pistas sólo por debajo, como del lado de arriba el pad se queda sin cobre, pasa pistas por el medio del agujero, no se da cuenta de que está el agujero del pad. También probé ponerlos como no metalizados (non plated), e inclusive traté de crear reglas de ruteo para que en la top layer la distancia mínima entre un pad y una pista sea mayor a cero (para que no la conecte por ahí) pero tampoco me funcionó.

Cuando tenga tiempo voy a empezar a ver el tema de los scripts, quizá se pueda automatizar con eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Seba_1982 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hola chompiras, empece hace unas semanas con Altium Designer y tengo un gran problema que me traba el diseño, no puedo imprimir en escala 1:1 para verificar footprints. Estuve leyendo y viendo material del centro de entrenamiento pero NADA!.
Necesitaría que me des una mano.
PD: me gustaría ayudarte con tu problema pero me falta un poco de tiempo para aprender este soft.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## krotalon (Jun 25, 2009)

una pregunta, ¿ya probaron modificando las reglas de diseño para que el enrutado de realice en una sola capa? o talvez no estoy entendiendo bien la pregunta.
Por otro lado para imprimir en escala de uno a uno es necesario irse a File- Print Preview y sobre la hoja que aparece se debe de apretar con el boton derecho para desplegar un submenu (bueno tambien hay otras opciones pero se me hace mas facil de esta forma). En este submenu hay que seleccionar la opcion de Page Setup y en Escale Mode en lugar de la opcion Fit Document on Page hay que seleccionar la opcion de Scale Print  con lo que se me habilitaran las opciones de escala, hay que poner e Scale 1:1 y asi obtenemos una impresion 1:1.
Saludos


----------

